# Foliar Feeding with a fog machine?



## max316420 (Jul 22, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone thinks this might work?


----------



## 2layz2p (Jul 22, 2011)

I did it with a humidifier loaded with some nutes, seemed to work good.


----------



## hoagtech (Jul 22, 2011)

It's called a stationary sprayer. It's basically a fogger made for nutrients. It comes in a portable edition too and their electric. So you could hook them to a humistat to keep your humidity levels


----------



## max316420 (Jul 23, 2011)

Really, they actually make something for this purpose... AWSOME I wonder how it works and has anyone ever used one? Good info dude


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Jul 23, 2011)

Go to youtube and search Sywire, he has some different videos on fog use. www.sywire.com


----------



## TJames (Jul 23, 2011)

Has anyone seen any hard data that shows foliar feeding does anything at all? A grad student at the University Of Michigan Soil Science Dept. compared foliar feeding to eating a sandwich through your skin.


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Jul 23, 2011)

TJames said:


> Has anyone seen any hard data that shows foliar feeding does anything at all? A grad student at the University Of Michigan Soil Science Dept. compared foliar feeding to eating a sandwich through your skin.


Troll alert...And yes there is plenty of data to support foliar feeding dating back to the 1950s.


----------



## DrFever (Jul 23, 2011)

goin to try this out this year http://www.walmart.com/ip/Fogger-Machine-400-Watt-Silver-Machine-only/14521664


----------



## canefan (Jul 23, 2011)

TJames said:


> Has anyone seen any hard data that shows foliar feeding does anything at all? A grad student at the University Of Michigan Soil Science Dept. compared foliar feeding to eating a sandwich through your skin.


Without reading what context that remark was made, I'd say that doesn't speak well for our educational system today. There are many studies showing the effectiveness of foliar feeding available for your reading, just google foliar feeding studies.Now there are certainly times when it is a waste of time, when the conditions aren't right for the stoma to be open. The stoma is where the plant absorbs water and nutes directly into the leaf. When the stoma is closed it doesn't accept a transfer from the outside.Hope this helps some.


----------



## TJames (Jul 23, 2011)

watchhowIdoit said:


> Troll alert...


Troll alert? For asking a question?


----------



## 2layz2p (Jul 23, 2011)

LOL T James........ don't sweat it dude, I've had the same thing happen to me many times, it's usually when someone don't like your responds to something, like what I'm writing now, just laugh and move on. so much GREAT info from people on this, and other sites, thanks helpers


----------



## hoagtech (Jul 23, 2011)

It doesn't make you a troll but to simply answer your question your question. Yes foliar feeding will help your plant. That sandwich skin dudes wrong. 

And @ op 

My customer bought one and he said it raised his humidity by 8 in 2 minutes in his 20 x 30 area

Their also called atomizer sprayers


----------



## max316420 (Jul 23, 2011)

TJames said:


> Has anyone seen any hard data that shows foliar feeding does anything at all? A grad student at the University Of Michigan Soil Science Dept. compared foliar feeding to eating a sandwich through your skin.


That grad student is a fucking RETARD then, if he knew anything about plants he wouldn't have made that statement and this thread wasn't posted to see if I think that foliar feeding works BECAUSE I HAVE DONE IT FOR YEARS AND KNOW FOR A FACT THAT IT DOES!!


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Jul 23, 2011)

Well I have degrees from both U of M and MSU. Both institutions are leaders in agricultural education and I can assure you if a Professor is teaching such BS at either he/she will have a short career with them.....


----------



## max316420 (Jul 23, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> It doesn't make you a troll but to simply answer your question your question. Yes foliar feeding will help your plant. That sandwich skin dudes wrong.
> 
> And @ op
> 
> ...



Did they say how long the humidity stayed up, cause I'm thinkin if you fed then after the plants had a chance to dry off then you could turn your dehumidifier on. I'm just wondering with this method if the plant could absorb the nutrients better since the water particles would be so tiny (sorry don't know the exact scientific terms) Ive seen foggers that are used for growing but they go in a rez right?


----------



## max316420 (Jul 23, 2011)

watchhowIdoit said:


> Well I have degrees from both U of M and MSU. Both institutions are leaders in agricultural education and I can assure you if a Professor is teaching such BS at either he/she will have a short career with them.....



SO TRUE, I tried givin you a "like" on that post but it wouldn't let me.. Some of the shit people say just makes me laugh, you almost can't get mad because you know that these people have no clue on what their talking about. I'm not saying I know everything but over the past 10 years of doing this as a full time job I have learned a thing or 2


----------



## TJames (Jul 23, 2011)

Troll here... Might anyone have independent lab data that shows side by side yield results? There seem to be as many articles supporting it as opposing it. My perspective is that unless there's a soil deficiency, I (offhand) question the improvement foliar brings. It would be interesting to see a study looking at plants in a fantastic soil / root environment subjected to foliar treatments and measuring improvement. It's easy to "see improvements" as a grower, but such things don't necessarily translate to fact. Like audiophiles swooning over $1000 speaker cables. They are experts, sure, but when the cables are tested in double blind tests... the experts can detct no difference. Not at all saying this is the case with foliar.


----------



## max316420 (Jul 23, 2011)

Here is your data


----------



## hoagtech (Jul 23, 2011)

Depends on the fogger. You should never spend over a couple hundred dollars on a fogger though. The atomizer I was speaking of has a 2.5 gal res attached to it. I'm on an iPad or I'd post a pic. Just google "stationary sprayer" their cool for the price


----------



## max316420 (Jul 23, 2011)

Are you serious dude??? Beat it.....


----------



## hoagtech (Jul 23, 2011)

TJames said:


> Troll here... Might anyone have independent lab data that shows side by side yield results? There seem to be as many articles supporting it as opposing it. My perspective is that unless there's a soil deficiency, I (offhand) question the improvement foliar brings. It would be interesting to see a study looking at plants in a fantastic soil / root environment subjected to foliar treatments and measuring improvement. It's easy to "see improvements" as a grower, but such things don't necessarily translate to fact. Like audiophiles swooning over $1000 speaker cables. They are experts, sure, but when the cables are tested in double blind tests... the experts can detct no difference. Not at all saying this is the case with foliar.


Ya fuck off Tjames. Just accept this one. I tried to be nice but you gotta know when to quit. And your wrong. So keep your data to yourself


----------



## max316420 (Jul 23, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> Depends on the fogger. You should never spend over a couple hundred dollars on a fogger though. The atomizer I was speaking of has a 2.5 gal res attached to it. I'm on an iPad or I'd post a pic. Just google "stationary sprayer" their cool for the price



Awsome dude... I'm gonna def start looking around and doing alot more reading. And to the troll, go ask your stupid questions on someone else's thread. Independent data hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## TJames (Jul 23, 2011)

Don't kill the messenger. If no one has a report, then so be it. I don't just "accept" anechdotal testimony as fact. I'm not seeing my dialog as justification for such rude behavior


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Jul 23, 2011)

TJames said:


> Troll here... Might anyone have independent lab data that shows side by side yield results? There seem to be as many articles supporting it as opposing it. My perspective is that unless there's a soil deficiency, I (offhand) question the improvement foliar brings. It would be interesting to see a study looking at plants in a fantastic soil / root environment subjected to foliar treatments and measuring improvement. It's easy to "see improvements" as a grower, but such things don't necessarily translate to fact. Like audiophiles swooning over $1000 speaker cables. They are experts, sure, but when the cables are tested in double blind tests... the experts can detct no difference. Not at all saying this is the case with foliar.


In a nutshell you are correct. There is a time and place for eveything. And foliar feeding is one of those things thats is more abused than being used effectively. And most abuse comes from cannabis growers looking for a magical solution. But the bottomline is foliar feeding is an effective and rapid way to supply plants with certain minerals/salts. Mind you not all elements can be used by a plant when supplied via foliar feeding.


----------



## max316420 (Jul 23, 2011)

No one cares what you accept!!! Your a troll so get back under your bridge before I get out my magical dust and banish you forever.......


----------



## TJames (Jul 23, 2011)

I appreciate the civil and mature reply.


----------



## max316420 (Jul 23, 2011)

But one of the most important nutrients absorbed is nitrogen and magnesium and that all I really give a shit about..


----------



## max316420 (Jul 23, 2011)

TJames said:


> I appreciate the civil and mature reply.



You like that? lol Sorry but when i see people like you come on here asking for all types of crazy shit like that it makes me laugh.. Do you even grow cannabis?


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Jul 23, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> Depends on the fogger. You should never spend over a couple hundred dollars on a fogger though. The atomizer I was speaking of has a 2.5 gal res attached to it. I'm on an iPad or I'd post a pic. Just google "stationary sprayer" their cool for the price


The pond foggers found on ebay work just great. Just be sure they have replaceable ceramic disks. Salt build up does occur on the untrasonics. Some even come with cool colored lights so you can play Pink Floyd while fogging....


----------



## max316420 (Jul 23, 2011)

Also you tried hyjacking my thread and completely changing the subject, which I don't really appreciate


----------



## max316420 (Jul 23, 2011)

watchhowidoit said:


> the pond foggers found on ebay work just great. Some even come with cool colored lights so you can play pink floyd while fogging....



pink floyd rules!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks you just gave me a good idea


----------



## TJames (Jul 23, 2011)

Max, maybe chill a bit. I've not given any justification for your assault


----------



## max316420 (Jul 23, 2011)

you tried hyjacking my thread, thats all the justification I need... Stick to the subject and I'm the nicest person you will ever meet


----------



## dbkick (Jul 23, 2011)

DrFever said:


> goin to try this out this year http://www.walmart.com/ip/Fogger-Machine-400-Watt-Silver-Machine-only/14521664


 this doesn't seem like a good idea, fog machines work with only certain solutions.
if you wanna really spray your plants with whatever it may be spray it with one of these..............


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Jul 23, 2011)

max316420 said:


> Did they say how long the humidity stayed up, cause I'm thinkin if you fed then after the plants had a chance to dry off then you could turn your dehumidifier on. I'm just wondering with this method if the plant could absorb the nutrients better since the water particles would be so tiny (sorry don't know the exact scientific terms) Ive seen foggers that are used for growing but they go in a rez right?


Just like most fog. It settles and dissipates. If you want to foliar feed via fog you need your release point to be above to canopy. Wet, heavy, cool air naturally wants to fall...
Yes in a res feeding some sort of delivery system/containment. IE 1 1/2 pvc frame above the canopy with escape holes drilled in it. Mind you you res and foggers will need to be above the frame work. Either that or fan force the fog from a lower res to the upper dispersement area. I think you will get what I am trying to say..... Sywires little fog box he added to his aeroponics system could easily be adapted to foliar feed your plants.


----------



## dbkick (Jul 23, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> It's called a stationary sprayer. It's basically a fogger made for nutrients. It comes in a portable edition too and their electric. So you could hook them to a humistat to keep your humidity levels


 are you talking about a stationary atomizer? if so the portable is much better, its called an atomist. the spray isn't quite fine enough to be considered a fog though I'd think.


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Jul 23, 2011)

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&oe=UTF-8&rlz=1I7ACAW&q=pond+foggers&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=17810678453457545850&sa=X&ei=lPMqTvmUHZGtgQeM35D_Cg&ved=0CFcQ8wIwAA


----------



## dbkick (Jul 23, 2011)

the trouble with foggers is they're mainly ultrasonic and the discs muck up with nutrients. teflon coated is a must but they'll still quit working.


----------



## max316420 (Jul 23, 2011)

So do you guys think that using this will allow the plant to absorb the food better or will just regular foliar spraying with a sprayer work the same? I really wanna try this out tho


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Jul 23, 2011)

dbkick said:


> are you talking about a stationary atomizer? if so the portable is much better, its called an atomist. the spray isn't quite fine enough to be considered a fog though I'd think.


correct. The portable atomizer produces a much larger water partical/vapor.


----------



## dbkick (Jul 23, 2011)

wet betty will allow the plant to absorb whatever it is you got in the spray mix man.


----------



## TJames (Jul 23, 2011)

Is a larger droplet is thought to work better than small?


----------



## dbkick (Jul 23, 2011)

or the wetting agent of your choice, mines wet betty by advanced nutrients, totally organic and you can spank monkey to the bottle label its so hot.


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Jul 23, 2011)

max316420 said:


> So do you guys think that using this will allow the plant to absorb the food better or will just regular foliar spraying with a sprayer work the same? I really wanna try this out tho


Partical size is related to absorbtion rate in some cases. If you are going to spend the money for a quality fogger then I think you would get more bang for you buck fogging the rootzone in a hydro setup. If you are just using foliar feeding to make up for deficiencies from time to time(which is the correct way to use it in most container growing)then the cost may not be justified.


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Jul 23, 2011)

dbkick said:


> or the wetting agent of your choice, mines wet betty by advanced nutrients, totally organic and you can spank monkey to the bottle label its so hot.


And yucca extract found at your local health food store is yet another great organic wetting agent. Actually I think its pretty much the same as Wet Betty in an ugly dress. 70% yucca extract.


----------



## dbkick (Jul 23, 2011)

watchhowIdoit said:


> And yucca extract found at your local health food store is yet another great organic wetting agent. Actually I think its pretty much the same as Wet Betty in an ugly dress. 70% yucca extract.


 Probably cheaper eh? just about have to be


----------



## dbkick (Jul 23, 2011)

good bottle label porn isn't cheap you know


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Jul 23, 2011)

dbkick said:


> Probably cheaper eh? just about have to be


Way cheaper! Probaly enough to go ahead and buy an entire girly mag with your savings! Watch out monkey! lol


----------



## dbkick (Jul 23, 2011)

haha, I'm outta here, good luck OP


----------



## max316420 (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks guys... much appreciated


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Jul 23, 2011)

Most welcome, happy I was a help. Didnt even have to get grumpy....


----------



## max316420 (Jul 23, 2011)

lol rite on dude......


----------



## TJames (Jul 23, 2011)

Ya. Right on with the lack of grump.


----------



## TJames (Jul 23, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> My customer bought one and he said it raised his humidity by 8 in 2 minutes in his 20 x 30 area
> 
> Their also called atomizer sprayers


Do you sell these products?


----------



## hoagtech (Jul 23, 2011)

dbkick said:


> this doesn't seem like a good idea, fog machines work with only certain solutions.
> if you wanna really spray your plants with whatever it may be spray it with one of these..............
> View attachment 1703077


Thats what I was referring to. Your spot on

@tjames. I do stock them in my store from time to time. Maybe if you drive to Lynden you could see one in person.


----------



## hoagtech (Jul 23, 2011)

max316420 said:


> So do you guys think that using this will allow the plant to absorb the food better or will just regular foliar spraying with a sprayer work the same? I really wanna try this out tho


 Better than a sprayer is debatable, but the whole point is that it can be automated so you dont have to do the work. Also you could reach a set humidity with it. and I think your idea for a dehumdifier and a humidifier is kinda cool, but Id skepticle about wasting energy, and there is such thing as too much foliar. Its a rad idea though. And i cant say ive tried it.


----------



## TJames (Jul 23, 2011)

Not to be argumentative but your past reception doesn't exactly roll out the red carpet to me. I don't want to wind up as organic foliar material. But thanks for the info.


----------



## hoagtech (Jul 23, 2011)

TJames said:


> Not to be argumentative but your past reception doesn't exactly roll out the red carpet to me. I don't want to wind up as organic foliar material. But thanks for the info.


Than don't do it. But thanks for your many opinions "T"


----------



## TJames (Jul 23, 2011)

My opinons, yes. That's why I'm collecting hard data.


----------



## TJames (Jul 24, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> Thats what I was referring to. Your spot on
> 
> @tjames. I do stock them in my store from time to time. Maybe if you drive to Lynden you could see one in person.



Thanks for the clarification Hog


----------



## max316420 (Jul 24, 2011)

TJames said:


> My opinons, yes. That's why I'm collecting hard data.



Dude instead of talking all this "data" shit, you should learn how to grow, all the "data" in the world ain't gonna help you if you don't have hands on experience


----------



## TJames (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you Max. Data is shit. Got it.


----------



## max316420 (Jul 24, 2011)

Nope that's not what I'm saying at all, you can read all the shit you want on here but just because someone typed it doesn't mean that its true or fact. Your wasting your time trying to get "hard Data" just start growing some plants and you will understand what i'm saying. I'm not trying to be a dick but your arguing about stuff you have never even tried only "read" about. I know breeders that can pop out seeds but still don't know what the fuck their doing. I can give you an example if you'd like?


----------



## TJames (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you Max. No need for examples. Have a nice day


----------



## max316420 (Jul 24, 2011)

Why not dude? I'm trying to give you some hard data....


----------



## TJames (Jul 24, 2011)

Sorry for being confusing. Hard data would come from formal lab trials. Following conventonal test standards and protocols. See, I'm involved in these things in the real world, so when I have questions on issues, I look for objective lab studies. That way a lot of impression, opinion and marketing can (hopefully) be filtered out.

I was simply fishing for some links to these types of formal studies.

I see you're sincerely looking to help me Max, and I am grateful. I really am. Peace.


----------



## max316420 (Jul 24, 2011)

Well good cause you can never learn too much... I like to watch plant biology videos on youtube, there is alot a great ones on there. Go to youtube and type in plant biology and UCBerkley , those are some great videos


----------



## TJames (Jul 24, 2011)

That's a great tip Max. Again thank you. UC Berkley had some references in some articles I read. YouTube vids I was unaware of. Thanks. Hopefully I learn something.


----------



## TJames (Jul 24, 2011)

Max, what type of grow style do you do? Like Hydro? Soil? Just curious


----------



## max316420 (Jul 24, 2011)

Promix and soil, tried hydro a few years back but didn't care for it too much. Soil is much more forgiving


----------



## TJames (Jul 24, 2011)

That's about where I'm at right now. Did chem hydro and had so much fun inoculating my res with benefitial organisms I was hooked on Organic from that point on. Last "soil" run was mediocre, so I came to Roll I Up because of SuperCools soil discussions. I'm going to try that next.


----------



## max316420 (Jul 24, 2011)

Then you might wanna start doing some reading on "mycos" I just found out about it and I am absolutely in love with this stuff..


----------



## max316420 (Jul 24, 2011)

Give me a little rundown on you last soil setup? Maybe I could lend a few tips


----------



## TJames (Jul 24, 2011)

I have no doubt that you could and would help, Max. It involved a very heavy coco base. Unconditioned coco, requiring conditioning with boiling water and calmag. I've abandoned that whole process and now have all the raw materials to run SubCool's Super Soil. Looking at 7 gallon pails with drilled out sides to approximate air pots a little. With all of the SuperSoil users here that have excellent results, it seemed like a safe landing pad. I'll try that at least once and see how that goes. 

I have a tiny spot to grow, and do what I can.


----------



## backwoodsburner (Jul 24, 2011)

tjames is a fagot!!


----------



## TJames (Jul 24, 2011)

What is it this time?


----------



## sogalax (Jul 24, 2011)

Mack dre is a dead faggot,but that's neather here nor there,problems have ben solved.

As for the faggot comments a bet lance bass gets more pussy than an internet gangster such as your self,


----------



## TJames (Jul 24, 2011)

Not sure how I got in this, but props for the carbon scrubber.


----------



## max316420 (Jul 24, 2011)

backwoodsburner said:


> tjames is a fagot!!



Listen here asshole don't fuckin come on my thread talkin shit... fuckin asshole


----------



## max316420 (Jul 24, 2011)

And learn how to spell itS "faggot" not "fagot" STUPID......


----------



## 2layz2p (Jul 25, 2011)

Here comes the PC hard asses once again, that shit is so funny.

Anyway ya know what I run, not that it matters.... I use Promix/canna coco mix, with GH nutes If you want to go organic use 60% pro mix and 40% coco if you want to use GH switch the 2. The nice thing is the pro mix don't settle every watering, and the roots get the oxidation needed. 

I just started a hydro grow DWC 5 gal bubble dealio seems to be kickin ass over my soil-less meida, still need to find 3 gal buckets with lids in my area, shit gets heavy, I'm just to damn old.

I'v tried the subcool deal, burned a lot of plants, maybe I was to close with the roots and the mix at the bottom ?? good luck to ya at any rate.


----------



## max316420 (Jul 25, 2011)

thanks dude, and good luck with your dwc venture... tried it some years back and was goin great in veg then when I flowered her she died within like 2 days lol didn't really care cause I was just fuckin around but she did grow at a crazy rate..


----------



## 2layz2p (Jul 25, 2011)

LOL Max, that's why I only have one going, just fuckin wit it =)


----------



## max316420 (Jul 25, 2011)

yup slow and steady and I'd much rather kill 1 plant then 50... which i have done before and let me tell ya it's fuckin heartbreaking


----------



## TJames (Jul 25, 2011)

One thing brought up elsewhere is that the use of the term "foliar" is not very exact and that's where arguements can start. There are many different foliar treatments from plain water, AM and Fungal incoculations, Pest prevention, Nitrogen treatments and full-on nute application. When I originally barged in this thread (my aplologies for the abrupt manner I did that) I was only thinking straight nute foliar. My eyes have really been opened since then and see that many likely benefitial foliar treatments haven't likely even been lab tested yet. In many respects this underground growing culture is ahead of standard lab test trials. 

Fortunately for all of us there are some amazingly smart soil scientists who toke working on the cutting edge of all of this. Very exciting, I think.


----------



## max316420 (Jul 26, 2011)

that's what I was trying to tell you lol


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh shit...now I think I might have to foliar feed after reading this whole thread. It can't hurt in any case. Tried to pm u max I gotta.? About seed breeders and u seem to get an awful lot of mail


----------



## max316420 (Jul 28, 2011)

I'll empty it now, meant to do it yesterday cause someone else yelled at me for having a full inbox too.. my bad


----------



## TJames (Jul 28, 2011)

max316420 said:


> that's what I was trying to tell you lol


Sure nuff!


----------



## kanx (Jul 28, 2011)

Can't say i've actually made up a batch of nuet's for the fogger to sit in , I use plain water.

However sometimes after i've gave all the plants a drink with feed in it , I might have some left , i'll usually pour it into the water that the fogger sit's in.The fogger sits in a massive tub so the small amount of water I pour in thats left over from the feed won't cause the water the fogger sits in to be to toxic with neuts.

I don't see why It shouldn't work, the only worry I had was about the chemicals floating about the air while your in it , but should be very minimal.


----------



## soljacash (Aug 3, 2011)

dude scared lol funny fucking shit and smart shit wudnt have thought of fog machine


----------



## backwoodsburner (Aug 4, 2011)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! There's a snake in my boot...


----------

